

Show HN: SORS, a sci-fi doctor sim game inspired by Papers,Please and real science - chatwinra
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=402437511

======
chatwinra
For those interested, the technology this game is inspired by is Spatially
Offset Raman Spectroscopy, being trialled in a UK hospital. More info here:
[http://www.stfc.ac.uk/CLF/Facilities/Ultra/Highlights/15073....](http://www.stfc.ac.uk/CLF/Facilities/Ultra/Highlights/15073.aspx)

The diseases in the game are all based on the potential uses of the
technology. The graph patterns for the gameplay are all based on SORS readings
from scientific papers.

I'm writing an education guide so that this game can also be used in schools.
It covers certain Biology, Chemistry, Maths and Geography topics at roughly a
High School Level (UK: GCSE/A-level).

Feedback most welcome!

------
MegaLeon
Dunno if this is an alpha version, but personally I think the visuals are a
mess. Papers, Please (since you cite it as element of comparison) was very
charming from this point of view - as every grapahic element of the game fell
within a precise style and was presented very cleanly.

Here we have stereotypical green light terminals, OCR Font mixed with Mission
Impossible strikethrough font mixed with bitmap fonts mixed with serious
fonts: cartoon portraits with flash-style-shaded body illustrations with real
life pictures.

~~~
chatwinra
Sorry you don't like it! I guess it is a personal thing. We've had a lot of
positive comments about the visuals though.

For what it's worth (not that it'll sway your view), the font choices were a
conscious decision to make the medical technology look a bit outdated, because
you know what hospitals run by administrators are like.

Also, the mix of cartoon visuals and the real-life pictures was again a
deliberate decision. you may notice they never appear on the same screen
together, and everything in-world (portraits, bodies) are cartoon style.
Reference pictures are real-life.

But anyway, like you say, it's personal preference.

